# wild camping



## 89563 (May 28, 2005)

Hi all

I Have been motor homing\ camping ,call it what you want for around 25yrs, I have always wild camped or free overnighted all over the UK and also used CL sites of the major clubs. When it comes down to wild camping or free overnighting,its been a case of using common sense. I ask permision of the land owner (if known), if not and any way, I leave the spot as I found it ,(ie) no litter or waste water dumped . If I am asked to move I do so without any question . I have found that being polite (even with the most irate person )pays off.
Yes I have had the odd disturbed night from young drivers, using the car park as a skid pan to loud music playing(we were all young and daft once. )Also someone banging the side of the van late at night, If this kind of thing happening to you when wild camping doesn`t bother you well OK. 
If you are concerned this kind of thing hasn`t happened to me more than 1\2 dozen times the whole time I have been motorhoming so the stats are pretty good

France! OH VIVE-LA- FRANCE ! when will the mindless local bureaucracy realise that by creating areas for motorhomers will generate more business for the local community, (maybe my opinion is wrong or naieve).


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ronny for the re-assurance :? ,i`ll show your post to Doreen,shes nervous about wild camping 8O , so hopefully your comments will sway her opinions :!: .

Ric.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ric, well Julie and I are full timers and have travelled extensively over the last 1 year some of which was in the UK, but primarily in France, Spain.

Our stats:-

Dangerous situations:0
Knocks on door by kids who then run off:1
Moved on by someone:2 (Both times police and they were very courteous)

Overall feel very safe in the MH, especially with the addition of little Bradley, well he isnt so little now, at his last vet visit he was nearing 34Kg


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Yep, wildcamping is great, just trust your instincts and follow the usual safety proceducres.

We had a great night last night, found a lovely place and woke up to a beautiful sunset overlooking the beach.

Don't be afraid to wildcamp. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What were you two up to in the afternoon, then?

Hope you had the steadies down.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I wouldnt worry they did follow all usual safety procedures 8O 

George :wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Dangerous situations:0
> Knocks on door by kids who then run off:1
> Moved on by someone:2 (Both times police and they were very courteous)


Hi Nukeadmin,

would like to know where you had been moved on. As the cops were _courteous_ it was probably not in Germany. :twisted:

My stats so far (when truly wild camping):

Dangerous situations: 0
Knocks on wall by yobs: 1
Moved on by someone: 0

We had one dangerous situation (attempted burglary during the night), but this happened on an official place, so no wild camping involved.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

34 kgs,blimey,i`ll have to feed the cat more i can see  ,thanks you guys for reassuring Doreen even more,i love wild camping myself,the freedom is exhilarating 8) .

Ric.


----------

